# A Realy BAD Fish!



## Danny200 (Aug 8, 2008)

i was looking at a few fish and i found this fish here

Niger Trigger - Aquatics to your Door

hmmm to me that seems like a racist name to call a fish but maybe i read it wrong and it dose not say what i think it says please correct me if im wrong


----------



## gone fishin (Oct 14, 2009)

theres a river called the river niger in nigeria, maybe something to do with that

oh and its pronounced N EYE GER


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

'******' is slang for 'black person'. ****** doesn't mean 'black person' in the dictionary, so theres no problem here!.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Niger is latin for black,hence the black fish is called a Niger Trigger.How you idiots managed to bring offensive racial terms into it is beyond me


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Like that country Nigeria, which racist came up with that?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Simple pronouciation and spelling here. Double G makes a hard sound like in triGGer. Single G, is soft, like Nigeria. This fish isnt a ****** triGGer, its a niGer triGGer. There is a single G in niger, meaning it is pronounced Nye-jer.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

this thread made me lol


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Danny200 said:


> i was looking at a few fish and i found this fish here
> 
> Niger Trigger - Aquatics to your Door
> 
> hmmm to me that seems like a racist name to call a fish but maybe i read it wrong and it dose not say what i think it says please correct me if im wrong


Niger is latin for black and there is a Country and river in Africa called Niger.And there are animals and plants that have the word Niger in there names(Common and Latin).It's not the word that is racist/offensives.It the way you pronounce it.The true way to pronounce it is *Ni-ger.*The racist/offensives way to pronounce it is *Nig*-*er*.The pronunciation of *Nig*-*er* comes from the way Americans pronounce there words in blocks.

Click the link.And click on the speaker.To hear how Niger is pronounced.
http://www.answers.com/niger


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

:rotfl: at this thread


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

what makes me laugh is the fact the OP was silly enough, but these other folk who are giving it all the latin, and pre jesus and pro jesus meanings etc etc etc lol. Just tell OP Straight up, aint racist, gerra grip sonny and go back to writing lyrics of ba ba rainbow sheep on your chalf board!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Guys ... it's a fish for goodness sake !​The first poster was simly showing us a fish !
Heck

Did make me :lol2: though.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

what a funny thread


----------

